# USB Umschaltung



## tomatensaft (31 August 2007)

Moagen,

würde gerne eine Umschaltung von Maus und Tastatur zwischen zwei PC vornehmen. 2 Monitore sind vorhanden.

Will aber keinen KVM Switch oder keine USb Umschaltung verwenden die mit Hotkeys funktioniert, sonder einen Schalter oder Taster, der aber auch ein wenig Industrietauglich ist.

Hat von euch jemand einen vorschlag wie da am besten zu lösen ist, oder woher man so ein Gerät bekommt ?


----------



## da_kine (31 August 2007)

Du nimmst einfach nen USB-Hub und ein Relais mit Goldkontakten. Dann kannst du mit nem Schalter einfach Umschalten. Wenn du jetzt auch noch ein 5 V Relais nimmst, brauchst net mal ne extra Spannungsversorgung.

MFG

Markus


----------



## PhilippL (31 August 2007)

Hallo,

dann nimmst einfach sowas

http://www.pearl.de/p/PE184-c-enter-USB-Switch-fuer-3-USB-Geraete-an-bis-zu-2-PCs.html

lässt sich ja eventuell mit Haltern auf Hutschiene usw. montieren...
... und günstig ist es auch!

Gruß

Philipp


----------

